
Identifying Music Genres from Spotify Using Clarifai’s API and Google Prediction - mirceasoaica
http://apassant.net/2015/05/14/album-covers-music-deep-learning/
======
est
Well I thought it was parsing actual music, but in fact it's

1\. grab an artist’s top-10 albums

2\. generate genre-tags from artist-tags

3\. Cloud-based classification with Google Prediction

4\. Guessing an artist genre based on their album covers

